# Rapido



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

A couple iknow have just been to Webbs of Reding , having seen a rapido that they liked they put in the order, when they went to collect only to find the back box had been removed and some reflecters had been added, this was in Webbs add, they said it and was not with the van and was broken, but it was on the van in the jookit add, it seems the van was a import from Belfast in Ireland and was on a site Named JOOKIT Belfast, then it had the back box and was for sale on the10th Feb this year for the same price as Webbs site, but with another 325miles added on since there aquisition, it seems Webbs would not budge on replacing the box , Ithink they should have gone to the trade descriptions with the add as they desciption was false, wish I had saved the add now,


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now that is unusual , Webbs is normally a fair dealer, Was the box included in the Webbs description of the vehicle.

cabby


----------

